# vostok would you



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

this brand of watch is really getting to me , super selling salesman on tv channels going on about its robust this and that , all steel Russian this and that and men in rockets to -50000 degrees and it still works , hand crafted by skilled technician , etc etc blah blah , are they really any good , or is a Tissot, Seiko a better buy , im temted to buy a used piece sub £200 , but is it a real piece of Russian impossible to break brilliance , or over hyped run of the mill ?

sorry I meant the more expensive vostok Europe , not the lower price vostoks


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, I had a radio room for a while before flipping it. I really enjoyed having it and keep looking at them on eBay every now and again. Plenty of members here have them especially @NOTSHARP. Some of his are outstanding!

Oh and yes I would.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Not me .... China and Russia are hostile enemy states.... It would be like Mr Cholmondly-Warner buying a Stowa in the 1930s.... Japan and Germany have behaved themselves recently and of course no one can pin anything on the Swiss ... so I will stick with them.... :drinks:


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I have a few (too many :laugh: ), they are good solid watches. Made in Lithuania. They are not small watches though, you're looking at 43- 47mm dia and depths of 14-17mm, not for the faint hearted. :laugh: Cases are well finished, some of the finishing on the case backs is stunning, straps are excellent quality. Depending on which one of the range they use a mix of Russian, Citizen or Seiko movements. The TV channel folk go over the top with their sales pitch, but they are a good quality. If you do think of getting one, you should either wait till there are special offers on the TV or check ebay or Amazon as they are often cheaper there for the watches.

Here's some pic of my ones, as you can see i like em. :thumbs_up:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Graham60 said:


> I have a few (too many :laugh: ), they are good solid watches. Made in Lithuania.


 may need to rethink my approach .... :laugh:


----------



## Toronto John (Jan 2, 2019)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Not me .... China and Russia are hostile enemy states.... It would be like Mr Cholmondly-Warner buying a Stowa in the 1930s.... Japan and Germany have behaved themselves recently and of course no one can pin anything on the Swiss ... so I will stick with them.... :drinks:


 +1...I can't get my head around buying anything from Russia or China atm...not a fan of anything from the US either.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Toronto John said:


> +1...I can't get my head around buying anything from Russia or China atm...not a fan of anything from the US either.


 The United States may be presided over by an a55hole.... but when the ballon goes up ... they are on the allied side mate , not the axis.... :batman:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> The United States may be presided over by an a55hole.... but when the ballon goes up ... they are on the allied side mate , not the axis.... :batman:


 Exactly! And no need for worries, we got the worthless a$$hat out of office finally back in 2017. Too bad he ever was in.


----------



## Toronto John (Jan 2, 2019)

I wouldn't be so sure...the Orange Idiot wants to leave NATO.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I say Tissot or Seiko is a WAY better buy. But I'm not at all a fan of any Vostock, neither the new stuff or old. Still, for the price of the old original stuff, I'd say they're worth it completely.

For this Vostock-Europe stuff, I say proceed with caution. But it's just not my thing for the most part. I think these tend to use a lot of Seiko movements though.



Toronto John said:


> I wouldn't be so sure...the Orange Idiot wants to leave NATO.


 So do I and most of his fellow supporters. Much like Brexit I think. Another move I was proud to see happen.


----------



## Toronto John (Jan 2, 2019)

JayDeep said:


> So do I and most of his fellow supporters. Much like Brexit I think. Another move I was proud to see happen.


 No doubt. So @JonnyOldBoy is indeed mistaken in his belief that the US is a reliable ally. Good to know.



JonnyOldBoy said:


> The United States may be presided over by an a55hole.... but when the ballon goes up ... they are on the allied side mate , not the axis.... :batman:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Toronto John said:


> No doubt. So @JonnyOldBoy is indeed mistaken in his belief that the US is a reliable ally. Good to know.


 That's a typical major leap of assumption based on zero fact, questioning or study. History has shown is to be nothing but allies in major conflicts. So any critical reasoning and use of facts at hand would lead a rational human being to...

Ah heck, who cares what you think. Yes, that's exactly what it means. In fact, we're plotting an entire planetary take over right now. Not just Earth, but the entire Galaxy system and it's closest neighbor. Bwahahahahahahahahaha

Moron


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

@Graham60 Love numbers 1,2 and 10, how much are they? :thumbs_up:


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

1. GAZ 14 Automatic Power Reserve (YN85-560B519) (Cal Seiko YN85) £322 on Amazon at moment (I got it when £279), although it come with a tan leather strap, I bought the Milanese bracelet separately.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vostok-Europe-Automatic-Reserve-YN85-560B519/dp/B075LP61M3/ref=sr_1_4?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1548396513&sr=1-4&refinements=p_89%3AVostok+Europe

2. N1 Expedition (NH35-5955195) (Cal Seiko NH35) £210 on Amazon (I got it at £189)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vostok-Europe-NH35-5955195-Watch/dp/B00D3ON31S/ref=sr_1_21?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1548396513&sr=1-21&refinements=p_89%3AVostok+Europe

10. Gaz-14 Limo Tritium Tube Illumination Watch (NH35A-5659139) (Cal Seiko NH35) £403 on Amazon (I got at £279), also Amazon have it as NH25a as the movement, but the newer versions have the NH35.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vostok-Europe-NH25A-5659139-Tritium-Illumination/dp/B007FPJYAU/ref=sr_1_41?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1548396513&sr=1-41&refinements=p_89%3AVostok+Europe

You'll also find these on ebay at various price, it's just a matter of patience and searching.

you can see a few pics of them on pages 3 and 4 in my gallery. Number one has it's original strap on there.

https://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/gallery/album/322-graham60/

Oh and if you do buy from the TV channel, here's their ebay page where the sell the display or returned watches, sometimes find things a good bit cheaper there too, just have to be patient and keep checking.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Wristwatches/31387/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=cut-price-outlet


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've never had a hankering for Russian or Chinese watches...I don't know why, when there are so many lovely models on show on the forum, and I know they have a large following. I have to hold my hands up and say that for some reason I've never tried either. I rather think I'm a bit like @JonnyOldBoy and @Toronto John and still see them as furtive, a silly notion in this day and age, and I really ought to get over it and try one. Of the Vostok Europe models, there's only one I've ever been interested in, and that's the blue Mk.II 'Red Square' on the bracelet as shown below. Despite having a saved search on eBay for many years now, one has never surfaced, and as they have been discontinued for years, not likely too now. They are as rare as hens teeth, but always had good reviews. It's the only 'tank' watch I've ever fancied owning.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Rab (Mar 26, 2009)

I've got one of the older ones, the K3, uses the Vostock 2432 movement, it's been trouble free, nice size, domed mineral crystal though which has picked up a few scratches, smoothest manual winding action of any mechanical I've experienced, although the auto-wind seems to need a fair amount of wobbling to keep it wound.

They were relatively cheap when I bought mine but they seem more expensive these days and, as others have mentioned, they no longer exclusively use Vostock movements.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

They're won't be the best quality watch for the money, but they're quirky, unique and don't cost the Earth.

I'd own one of these over the equivalent price Armani or Fossil, but I am a bit of a snowflake :laugh:


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I've never had a hankering for Russian or Chinese watches...I don't know why, when there are so many lovely models on show on the forum, and I know they have a large following. I have to hold my hands up and say that for some reason I've never tried either. I rather think I'm a bit like @JonnyOldBoy and @Toronto John and still see them as furtive, a silly notion in this day and age, and I really ought to get over it and try one. Of the Vostok Europe models, there's only one I've ever been interested in, and that's the blue Mk.II 'Red Square' on the bracelet as shown below. Despite having a saved search on eBay for many years now, one has never surfaced, and as they have been discontinued for years, not likely too now. They are as rare as hens teeth, but always had good reviews. It's the only 'tank' watch I've ever fancied owning.


 Not that particular one, but there is a Red Square on ebay at moment.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vostok-Europe-Red-Square-Automatic-Wristwatch-used/202576175053?hash=item2f2a7b1fcd:g:4MQAAOSwx3FcS3hC


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Graham60 said:


> Not that particular one, but there is a Red Square on ebay at moment.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vostok-Europe-Red-Square-Automatic-Wristwatch-used/202576175053?hash=item2f2a7b1fcd:g:4MQAAOSwx3FcS3hC


 Yes, that's the Mk.1 with the 'waffle' dial...I'm not as keen on that one, thanks for the heads up, though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I've looked at a lot of Vostok Europe watches,there are a few nice looking models,but am I missing somthing.Seems to be Seiko movement in them.Are they really worth the cost or is it better to go straight to Seiko and be done with it.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Bonzodog said:


> I've looked at a lot of Vostok Europe watches,there are a few nice looking models,but am I missing somthing.Seems to be Seiko movement in them.Are they really worth the cost or is it better to go straight to Seiko and be done with it.


 Hi

They use a mixture of Seiko, Miyota/Citizen and Vostok movements. Personally think they are a totally different style to most Seiko watches out there, VE tend to be big, chunky watches even the straps are big and thick, the GAZ 14 which is more their dress watch is big, they are well made and the finishing on the watches is good. To me most (not all) Seiko watches out there are either smaller field /sporty or dress/classic style but some of the Seiko watches like the Prospex range may be a closer style to VE, but I still think there is enough difference between them to justify buying VE, for me anyway. Of course I have quite of few of both brands so for me there is a place for both of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

im having a problem with the 3000 limited edition limit , is a watch really that limited at 3000 , if they have loads of different models all being produced in 3000 batches , that's an awful lot of watches , id say limited edition should be 250-750


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

craig12 said:


> im having a problem with the 3000 limited edition limit , is a watch really that limited at 3000 , if they have loads of different models all being produced in 3000 batches , that's an awful lot of watches , id say limited edition should be 250-750


 Ignore the limited edition. It means nothing on these watches. If you like and want one, buy it at the best price you can find.


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

WRENCH said:


>


 one of the "best ever" alliances...... comedy writings of john cleese and connie booth :biggrin:


----------

